# Anal Gland Removal Surgery



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

Alvin went into surgery this week for anal gland removal. His glands were infected every few weeks since the beginning of the year.

Read this documentary so you know what to expect if your Cockapoo requires the surgery:
http://www.squidoo.com/anal-gland-removal-alvins-surgery


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for this, funnily enough Bertie had his glands removed on 11th May and I'm going to post a thread about how he got on. I also took some photos of him and the 'site' not pretty at all, not sure if I will post that photo. Sounds like Alvin is recovering really well.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*You are correct about the butt photos!*

I took several pictures of Alvin's surgical site after the surgery but have not posted them anywhere. I took them as a benchmark in case there were any issues. It's hard to prove that "it didn't look like that before" when you have no proof!

I'm confident no one is interested in a photo of a stitched up dog's butt!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Our GSD had his removed I think an owners guide for after care is needed as post op did not go smoothly. Zeus being 7.5 st didnt work in our favour either. Sadly he was later diagnosed with anal furunculosis - horrible disease.

I hope your wee babies enjoy their nursing care and send you all snuggles.

K xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope Alvin makes a quick recovery. Thanks for the info, it's good for us alto be aware.


----------

